# Teal opener



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't been seeing many teal in the area, so I didn't have high hopes of getting limits. Was just hoping not to get skunked. We introduced one of my son's friends to dove hunting, and now this was going to be his first duck hunt. Nothing like getting up at 3 in the morning to make the drive. Then wade out in waist deep water in the dark to put out decoys. Before daylight Cash started barking and backing up in the blind. Its something he has never done before. Looks like the snake avoidance training paid off. There was a large water snake that was in front of the blind that wanted to join us.
A little after shoot time we had some big ducks come in and land, but no teal in sight. Finally 2 teal buzzed the pond, neither left. After that only a couple small flocks in the distance. Two is better than getting skunked and Ryan (sons friend) shot his first duck. We decided to just dove hunt the rest of the weekend till we get bigger numbers of duck in the area.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The boys with Cash


Picking up the last of the decoys.


The next day Cash sitting beside me on a dove hunt.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 

Anyone flexing in waters that look like this

Has massive Cobs 

and Look at the Boys/ Young Men

Team Deb is passing the( Lifestyle )to the Boys and team Cash and carry 

the Cattle in the same waters good lordy

TexRed a Studelicous She can She will 

and don't forget the Gunslinger

Helen the Great 




sick as heck both ends TMI 

caught a real bad crud hour 7 No Mercy 

at least this made me smile for miles 

my Flusher matches those waters :-[ :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Get better, then get back out there.

My philosophy
If your never exposed to germs, you will never build up a immunity to them. If this world goes in the crapper, these boys will be just fine. Had them fishing in the bay over the summer and we will duck hunt the catfish ponds this winter.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The boys have been living it up this season on the dove fields. Both are 17 and are working for a outfitter that is a family friend. They have been building blinds and getting the inside scoop on where the dove are flying.
Two to three times a week, they head to hunt right after school. I've gotta make a run to pick up more shells, they have went through 3 cases in 17 days.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

LOL, it looks like someone is fishing in the second picture. I used to do that when I was younger. Take fishing rods and shotguns when hunting in the coastal marsh. If the hunting got slow and I saw bait/fish working, out would come the rod. I usually had to scramble back to the shore for a gun every once in a while when birds started working again.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

From your experience, please tell me...
I once heard that ducks will come and sit on a swimming dogs head, to try to drown them... 
is this really true, or just some wives tale?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When the decoys are to deep to wade out and get, we use a fishing pole.
Never heard of a duck landing on a dogs head. I have seen them land in the spread while a dog is on the water retrieving. I don't think they are big enough to drown a dog. Swans and Sandhill cranes are the mean ones.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

She is using the Fishing( RODS) for placement of the decoys and or to gain them back a key in depths and colored waters like these

location and great calling skills a big key for ducks of honkers

A pole you hang a light on or a flag or up da' $ss :

A Rod you punish FISH ON them some fun.


Some days you must be silent

or the bus has no Keys :

Great job on the Boys Deb your winning


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Deb what load are you good folks using on dove and teal and the little ones? 2 and 3/4 number 8's? 

3 inchers on **** birds number 6's?

and some honkers we use 3 and 1/2 inchers rocket launchers ;D we can even slide out the 10 gauge ;D

Shotgun gauge? 12, 20, or 16?

and or choke tubes used ?

and are you Tex reds limited to steel shot as well on fly ways water areas?

It has far less stopping power then lead

but lead over water ways they proved can be a killer to many

Thanks

We can still hunt lead shot in the dry country chasing **** birds quail and chucks 


The Gun with the great Chase in the pick could that be a (Winchester model 1400 load 2 and 3/4 model) ?

but by no open water ways that's been restricted for years


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dove we use 7 1/2, pheasant 6 both are lead shot 2 3/4. I normally use a IC or mod , 12 O/U is my favorite gun but if lots of walking is involved I use a 20.
Teal are such small ducks #6 steel 2 &3/4 is all you need.
Bigger ducks I like 4s 3inch my husband will shoot 2s and 3s . Must be a man thing. Geese BBB and Sandhill T shot 3 1/2 inch.
All waterfowl is steel, all other birds its lead.
You can bring down geese with a 20 gauge, its all shot placement. That's why I use a 12.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Here in Kentucky Teal & wood ducks come in the same time as doves - teal do not show up till late fall depending on the weather up north - we did get 4 wood ducks - I like 20 ga 4 doves wood **** & quail - 12 ga 4 grouse pheasent prarrie chickens ducks & gesse - I never under gun 4 what we are hunting - I want a clean kill - that being said - a 20 ga chambered 4 3 in shells high brass will take down any of the above - on screw in chokes I have I/m & full - I like long shots !!!!!! when going 2 steel - step down 2 sizes at least from what you would shoot in lead
4 the new upland or waterfowl hunter - if the bird drops a leg after the shot - mark it well and go after it - 9 out 10 times you will find a dead or wounded bird - respect the prey - the only reason ever 2 have a gun in the field !!!!!!!


----------

